# Unpair/Pair CableCARD with Xfinity Activation Website



## southerndoc

Has anyone successfully unpaired a CableCARD from their previous TiVo and paired the same card with their Edge using Xfinity's CableCARD website?

If so, how long did it take to reactivate it for the Edge? Any hiccups?


----------



## KevTech

The system already knows the card serial number so you could just edit the current listed card with the new host ID and Data.


----------



## southerndoc

KevTech said:


> The system already knows the card serial number so you could just edit the current listed card with the new host ID and Data.


I'm about to try it. Hopefully it works.


----------



## southerndoc

Went without a hitch, but it took 10-15 minutes for it to activate. I selected the card that's already on my account, hit continue, and then entered the new host ID and data ID. Didn't have to unpair the card from my Bolt+ before pairing it with my Edge. Very easy -- especially considering it's Comcast.


----------



## chiguy50

If you have any premium subs on your Comcast account, they might not be provisioned in the new pairing unless you un-pair from the old device first.

Be sure to check this out to confirm that you are receiving all of your authorized channels.


----------



## WVZR1

This is done using your Xfinity 'DEVICES' on your account OR using the ACTIVATION/PAIRING web-activation page?

How many have used this procedure? I've a speech issue and if it didn't go well I'd have maybe many issues.

I've a new Bolt+ and I had considered picking up a 2d CableCARD to use for a few months to evaluate. If this were 'reliable' could a 'swap' from my Roamio to the Bolt and then back to the Roamio after evaluation be possible?


----------



## KevTech

chiguy50 said:


> If you have any premium subs on your Comcast account, they might not be provisioned in the new pairing unless you un-pair from the old device first.


When you put in the new Host ID and Data the system automatically unpairs the other device.


----------



## KevTech

WVZR1 said:


> This is done using your Xfinity 'DEVICES' on your account OR using the ACTIVATION/PAIRING web-activation page?


The Cablecard page.
You select the current paired device then when click continue you enter the new Host ID and Data.


----------



## SNJpage1

I tried to do the automated way but the call went to a live person. She did every thing over the phone and the cards were activated in the new Bolt as we were talking.


----------



## mishafp

geekmedic said:


> Went without a hitch, but it took 10-15 minutes for it to activate. I selected the card that's already on my account, hit continue, and then entered the new host ID and data ID. Didn't have to unpair the card from my Bolt+ before pairing it with my Edge. Very easy -- especially considering it's Comcast.


Same.


----------



## WVZR1

KevTech said:


> The Cablecard page.
> You select the current paired device then when click continue you enter the new Host ID and Data.


That was my 'assumption' and maybe later in the week I'll give it a try. I live alone and if it in some fashion went to a 'live person' as mentioned then I'd for sure have issues. Sounds like an adventure.

When I returned to Xfinity from L3TV and connected both my XG1V4 Box and tried to activate it as well as my Roamio both were very difficult. I attributed the CableCARD page was confusing the XG1V4 activation and revolted. The XG1V4 took maybe nearly 45 minutes before it accepted the activation. The CableCARD activation said 'issues call please'!!

Thanks!!!!

***My neighbor, here in WV works in Virginia very close to an Xfinity Store and he carried his old X1 box in for an exchange XG1V4 and they wouldn't do the exchange in that facility. They mentioned he had to do the exchange in our WV service location (30 miles in an opposite direction). My XG1V4 came from a Maryland facility and my XG1V4 gets a couple channels that aren't generally included in my WV 'rate sheet' and my CableCARD Roamio doesn't acknowledge them. I've no idea why it should matter!


----------



## southerndoc

I don't have any premium channels.


----------



## spiderpumpkin

I bought another Tivo Bolt Vox 3TB yesterday used the cablecard that was paired with my HDHR Prime. 

Swapping card to new machine was easy. I logged into the comcast cablecard activation site and they listed both of my currently paired cards. I made sure I chose the one in the HDHR and then entered the new Tivo's host id and data numbers. You have to be quick though, if you don't add the host id and data numbers fast enough it times out session and you have to start over. Took a few tries before I did all the entering of numbers fast enough. After a couple minutes the card was working perfectly in my new Tivo.


----------

